# A newbie in Redmile (Leicestershire/Notts/Lincs)



## The_Laird (Jan 13, 2020)

Just thought I'd post a brief hello.









Just added a 2008 TTS to my 2002 S8. Picked it up last week and have started to address some of the little niggles. In the A8/S8 forum, a photo is always required, so I'll try to attach one here! Be patient if it fails, the mechanics of this forum are a little different to the one I'm used to!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Nice *Colour* 8) 
Hoggy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## bakerbakes556 (Jan 15, 2020)

Looks nice, welcome


----------

